# MAKE MONEY PLAYING MAINLY MLB.



## SpxceTips (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello.

I’ve been tipping for a long time and I’ve got substantial profit.

I want to share my betting tips with you.

My initial budget is 100 Units.

I’m use stakes from 1 up to 10 Units.

I always compare odds from 2 sites: Bet 365 and Unibet.

In this thread I will focus on MLB.


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 26, 2017)

NUMBER OF TYPE 01

SINGLE

DIVISION: mlb

PLAYERS: Arizona Diamondbacks – Philadelphia Phillies

KICK OFF: Monday 21:40

TYPE: Arizona Diamondbacks -1,5

STAKE: 3/10

ODDS & BOOKMAKER

unibet @ 1.87
Bet365 @ 2.00

Potential winning : 3,00


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 26, 2017)

NUMBER OF TYPE 02

DIVISION: mlb

TEAMS: Los Angeles Dodgers – Los Angeles Angels 

KICK OFF: Tommorow 4:10

TYPE: Over 6,5

AND

DIVISION: mlb

TEAMS: San Francisco Giants – Colorado Rockies

KICK OFF: Tommorow 4:15

TYPE: Over 5,5

STAKE: 2,5/10

ODDS & BOOKMAKER

unibet @ 1.81

Potential winning : 2.02


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 26, 2017)

NUMBER OF TYPE 03

DIVISION: mlb

TEAMS: San Francisco Giants – Colorado Rockies 

KICK OFF: Tomorrow 4:15

TYPE: Colorado Rockies Over 3,5

unibet @ 1.92
bet365 @ 1.86

AND

TEAMS: Los Angeles Dodgers – Los Angeles Angels 

KICK OFF: Tomorrow 4:10

TYPE: Los Angeles Dodgers

unibet @ 1.45
bet365 @ 1.41

AND

TEAMS: Washington Nationals – Chicago Cubs

KICK OFF: Tomorrow 1:05

TYPE: Washington Nationals

unibet @ 1.66
bet365 @ 1.64


STAKE: 2/10

ODDS & BOOKMAKER

unibet @ 4.62
bet365 @ 4.35

Potential winning : 7,24


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

SpxceTips said:


> NUMBER OF TYPE 01
> 
> SINGLE
> 
> ...



Arizona Diamondbacks – Philadelphia Phillies 6:1

Win

Budget: 103


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

SpxceTips said:


> NUMBER OF TYPE 02
> 
> DIVISION: mlb
> 
> ...



Los Angeles Dodgers – Los Angeles Angels 0:4

Lost

AND

San Francisco Giants – Colorado Rockies 9:2

Win

Budget 100,5


----------



## SpxceTips (Jun 27, 2017)

SpxceTips said:


> NUMBER OF TYPE 03
> 
> DIVISION: mlb
> 
> ...



San Francisco Giants – Colorado Rockies 9:2

Lost 

AND

Los Angeles Dodgers – Los Angeles Angels 0:4

Lost

AND

Washington Nationals – Chicago Cubs 4:5

Lost

Budget 98,5


----------

